# How to remove GPS data from all selected photos?



## BrJohan (May 7, 2018)

I want to restart assigning GPS data to a bunch of photos, How do I remove GPS data from them? Coordinates as well as location data.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 7, 2018)

Select them all in the Grid and blank out those fields using the Metadata Panel on the most selected image and that will do the same for the rest of the selected images.


----------



## BrJohan (May 9, 2018)

Thank you!
I thought that Map was the place to use, but now I know better...


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 9, 2018)

You could use the Map module as well, but the Grid in Library makes it easier to do the selections.


----------

